# 2015 - TT - Virtual Dash



## Antares (Oct 6, 2016)

Helo everyone please can you help me?
Apologise if i have added this post to the incorrect thread
i have an issue with a Virtual System, my petrol symbol has he initials BC across it and i don't know what this is
Please can you advise thank you


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I think it stands for board computer..


----------



## Antares (Oct 6, 2016)

its a new one on me. iv not seen it before and am unsure exactly what it is for, nothing seems to be wrong when driving other than this symbol, Board Computer could be, cant find this anywhere online.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Had a quick troll thru the manual and I can't see any explanation of that symbol.
Interestingly however on page 22 "Driver Information System - Overview" it has a picture of the VC showing the same symbol. But again no explanation. :roll:


----------



## Antares (Oct 6, 2016)

Thank you guys for your help. one of life's mysteries this is :? :?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I take it this comes up when you are low on fuel. As the symbol replaces the normal " - " sign what happens when you press the Left " - " button? Does that give any clues?


----------



## Antares (Oct 6, 2016)

no mate, loads of fuel 485 miles


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

if I have to say the truth, never took a look of left and right button icons!! so after almost 2 years, its the first time I see it better! ahah


----------



## Antares (Oct 6, 2016)

hahaha!! i think i need the scooby doo guys to solve this one


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

What's the "!" along the top for nothing to do with that?

Never seen the petrol pump symbol there either to tbh


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

Dano28 said:


> Never seen the petrol pump symbol there either to tbh


+1 :?


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Well that icon is for the "]" button, so seems to me its saying, "if you press the ] button then you'll see the fuel consumption" (replacing where you have distance travelled), if thats the case, then BC is there to mean "board computer" like manu said.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Dano28 said:


> What's the "!" along the top for nothing to do with that?
> 
> Never seen the petrol pump symbol there either to tbh


You men the triangle?! It's the warning for low fuel

do you have a manual gearbox?! The shift number advice is different


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

It's not for low fuel the tab says he had 485 miles of fuel in his tank. 
It could be because the low tyre pressure warning is showing.

As you have 485 miles in the tank have you just filled up? BC could be a warning about a fault on the fuel system. Did you leave the filler flap open?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm guessing its to do with the warning on the screen. Sort the tyre pressure or reset and see if it goes away.


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

My car has the 3 horizontal lines where yours has the petrol pump and "bc" logo if I press the left menu button on the steering wheel the petrol pump and "bc" for the on board computer is the icon at the top of the various options, no idea why yours is there....

Like someone said maybe you have customised the additional display and it has stuck it there?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Don't think OP has done anything different. As I mentioned earlier - "on page 22 of the manual "Driver Information System - Overview" it has a picture of the VC showing the same symbol. But again no explanation."

And I don't buy BC = Board computer. A bit meaningless and anyway Audi refer to it as the On-board computer so it should be OC. Or have I got OCD?


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Complete guess but as it looks like you're in a diesel from the rev counter, is it a reminder to add some sort of diesel additive on the next fill up? A bit like ad blu on some SUVs?


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Ad blu is a good call although I'm pretty sure you can only get 5k between fills


----------



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

If you press menu, car, left button it has the same logo next to computer. I know it doesn't solve what it is but it's the only place I can see that on mine.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Aud ... ay&first=1

Bing search brings up similar picture under "Backup Camera" = BC?


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Gua ... 0x276.jpeg

Same thing on a petrol, tho shoddy picture, so not a "diesel" thing.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Battery Condition?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Big Cock ?


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

It does stand for "On-Board Computer", why its BC though instead of OBC or OC, I don't know. Go to the menu (where car settings, layout etc are), it has the same icon in there, with the words "On-Board Computer" next to it.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

From the German - bordcomputer


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

........still not sure we're all helping OP though ?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Write bullshits is funny and free! Also he's asked what BC means so...big cock wins!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I confirm BC board computer, when you press that button, which is the first voice on the menu?


----------

